# Tel Aviv's Northern $uburb$



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Since there's a thread on Tel Aviv, I thought I would start a thread on Tel Aviv's rich northern suburbs. In this thread, I am including the suburbs of Ramat Hasharon, Herzliya, Herzliya Pituach, Kfar Shmaryahu, Arsuf, Ra'anana, and Kfar Saba, as well as the suburban neighbourhood of Savyon as well as a few neighbourhoods in north TLV, including Ramat Aviv and Kiryat Atidim. The combined population of the northern suburbs is approximately 320,000.

All pics are taken from google unless mentioned otherwise. If you want to know the original source of the picture, just right click on the picture and copy and paste the image link to your address bar.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Some shawarma and falafel action going on...


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

חבר1.0;52459271 said:


> All pics are taken from google unless mentioned otherwise. If you want to know the original source of the picture, just right click on the picture and copy and paste the image link to your address bar


And where do you think Google (pictures search I guess) takes it from? Rather your duty to give sources than ours to copypaste :weirdo:










^^ like it


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

alekssa1 said:


> And where do you think Google (pictures search I guess) takes it from? Rather your duty to give sources than ours to copypaste :weirdo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome. :cheers:


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

חבר1.0;52460011 said:


>


My parrents house!


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

I do said:


> My parrents house!


Lucky you! It looks like a great backyard! :cheers:


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

חבר1.0;52461845 said:


> Lucky you! It looks like a great backyard! :cheers:


They sold it a year ago, They live in Herzelyia now.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

no pics from Gaash beach?


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

ZOHAR said:


> no pics from Gaash beach?


Help me out!


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great photos! Very beautiful.



Thanks. Keeping up good works.




kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos from Tel Aviv northern suburbs


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

חבר1.0;52501305 said:


> Help me out!


I'll be banned for such pics(its nudistic beach)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Pics from Zohar (I hope this is OK  )


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

More from Zohar


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

*The last 2 pictures were from source26, as are the following:

















From Zohar:


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

OK, these next pictures come from North Tel Aviv. They are from Zohar who took them from Daniel.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

More from Zohar/Daniel:









































From Zohar/Hebrewtext


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

A suburb that is actually east of TLV. This is one of the richest towns in Israel. Pictures from Zohar, who took the pictures from HebrewText.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

From Source26:


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

From Sky09:


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

beautiful shots, beautiful place.


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

mg:

So amazing!

More photos kay:


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ramat Aviv- a neighbourhood in north TLV. All pics from Zohar, except for the first picture, which is from google.


























Pics from a northern suburb east of TLV. Thanks to Hebrewtext for photos.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

A hi-tech area in a northern suburb of TLV.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

.....


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

..........


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

...............


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

...


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Pictures from israel-property.com (no spam/advert intended) of random suburban homes (pools, I guess) in northern TLV suburbs and the eastern suburb mentioned previously.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

A few more from lagur.com (Note: this isn't ment as an advert/spamming)


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

More from lagur


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

More from lagur:


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh my! Man, so beautiful.

I so want to live these in one of Tel Aviv's northern suburbs one day.
Its just so amazing!




Great thread, Im loving it!


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

M-120 said:


> Oh my! Man, so beautiful.
> 
> I so want to live these in one of Tel Aviv's northern suburbs one day.
> Its just so amazing!
> ...


Yeah, they're really nice and fun, relaxing places (even for those of us who don't have millions of dollars).


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

More photos please.


----------



## Yedid (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, more photos please! Maybe Zohar can help?


----------

